
The internet doesn’t suck - rainbowmverse
https://marksurman.commons.ca/2018/01/09/internet-doesnt-suck/
======
tw1010
So the problem is the signal-vs-noise ratio. There exists good stuff out
there, you just need to know where to look. But maybe we're underestimating
the impact of a low SNR. After all, life 500 years ago was also great, you
just needed to know where to look, you just needed to move to the right city.

------
rainbowmverse
Who would have thought, 20 years ago, kids would be live streaming their
concert to a working dad with a handheld device?

